# New OEM style Aluminum radiators



## DWKSERV (Mar 9, 2005)

Found this page in Chevy high performance mag

they cover 64 to 71 Aluminum radiators that fit correctly and look darn close to oem 
Actual Down flow rads for 64 to 67 

the web site is 
www.AlumitechReproductions.com 

Sweet looking stuff


----------

